# Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. März 2009)

*Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (16. März 2009)

*Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*

6,90 Porto... 

wird halt am Porto verdient, das Shirt kommt dann im Din A4 Umschlag der für max 2,20 raus geht, da machen die auch noch ihren Schnitt bei


----------



## Progs-ID (16. März 2009)

*Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*

Das T-Shirt finde ich mal sehr geil.


----------



## KeiteH (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*



Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> 6,90 Porto...
> 
> wird halt am Porto verdient, das Shirt kommt dann im Din A4 Umschlag der für max 2,20 raus geht, da machen die auch noch ihren Schnitt bei


  So siehts aus


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*



Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> 6,90 Porto...
> 
> wird halt am Porto verdient, das Shirt kommt dann im Din A4 Umschlag der für max 2,20 raus geht, da machen die auch noch ihren Schnitt bei


*psssssssht* 

Trotzdem 'n guter Deal, ich bestell dann mal ... sitz ich dann nächsten Monat schön mit direkt erste Sitzreihe vor meinem konservativen Prof in der Mathevorlesung ....


----------



## g.Status (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*

Verschenken?Wohl kaum..
Wäre der Versand maximal 4Euro,würde ich es mir überlegen..


----------



## SL55 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*

Versand auch nach Österreich?


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*

*Interessante Erkenntnis: *Man darf bis zu 50 Stück bestellen und kosten tuts trotzdem nur 6,90€. Ich glaube, ich machs... 

Immerhin machen sie mir ein bindendes Angebot. Oder was spricht dagegen?


----------



## KennyKiller (16. März 2009)

*Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*

...bestellt


----------



## KennyKiller (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*

ich glaub man muss was dazu bestellen... einzige Bendingung...


----------



## |L1n3 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*



> , es müssen keine weiteren Shirts bestellt werden,


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*

Wenn man 50 Stück für nur 6.90 bestellen kann, dann mache ich das auch


----------



## |L1n3 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*



[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> *Interessante Erkenntnis: *Man darf bis zu 50 Stück bestellen und kosten tuts trotzdem nur 6,90€. Ich glaube, ich machs...
> 
> Immerhin machen sie mir ein bindendes Angebot. Oder was spricht dagegen?


ich habs direkt mal versucht 
schlimmer, als dass ichs zurückschick kanns ja net werden


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*

*Die Aktion endet am 20.03.09 und ist beschränkt auf ein Shirt pro Bestellung.

*Könnt ihr alle nicht lesen?


----------



## |L1n3 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*

najo wie gewonnen so zeronne 
btw. hab ich ne auftragsbestätigung erhalten


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*

Vielleicht bekommste ja trotzdem alle 50 Shirts für nur 6.90. DASS wäre ja der Oberhammer (darfst mir dann ruhi eins schenken  )


----------



## klefreak (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*

mich interessiert auch der Versand nach Österreich ??

mfg Klemens


----------



## SL55 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*

ja wer kann eins mehr bestellen und es nach österreich schicken?^^

MfG


----------



## 2Stoned (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*

Zone 1) Österreich, Belgien, Dänemark, Luxemburg, Niederlande
Zone 2) Finnland, Frankreich, England, Schottland, Wales, Italien, Schweden, Schweiz
Zone 3) Griechenland, Nordirland, Irland, Spanien, Portugal
 VK Zone 1)VK Zone 2)VK Zone 3)Bestellwert bis € 14,00€ 13,50€ 18,00€ 30,00Bestellwert über € 14,00€ 9,00€ 12,00€ 19,90

ACHTUNG! Schweizer und Österreicher zahlen ab einem Bestellwert von € 30,00 nur noch € 6,90 Versandkosten.3Dsupply · FAQ


----------



## leroy (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*

Hallo Schnäpchenjäger,

auch wenn nicht hier oder in unserem Artikeltext drinsteht, kann ich euch bestätigen, dass bei 3Dsupply keine vollautomatische Produktionsstraße sondern so richtige Menschen sitzen .

Dementsprechend verdienen wir uns auch kein goldene Nase mit den VKs und WIR können sogar bis 1 zählen.

Also seid doch so nett und nehmt es einfach als Aktion hin und denkt an die Informatik: 0 oder 1

Leroy von 3Dsupply


----------



## Nekrodamus (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*

Tolle Aktion!


----------



## Jami (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*

Kriegt man dann 5€ Versandkostenrabatt, wenn man ein Foto von sich mit 3DSupply T-Shirt hochlädt? 
Ist Bestellt, Sir!


----------



## eMMelol (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*



leroy schrieb:


> Hallo Schnäpchenjäger,
> 
> auch wenn nicht hier oder in unserem Artikeltext drinsteht, kann ich euch bestätigen, dass bei 3Dsupply keine vollautomatische Produktionsstraße sondern so richtige Menschen sitzen .
> 
> ...


 
Das vergessen hier einige mal,
 ist aber ne super Aktion von euch und ich werde diese Chance auf jeden Fall wahrnehmen  thx an euch.

mfg eMMe


----------



## Gobbers (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*

von wegen für umsonst! bei meiner größe 4xl muss ich 2euro extra zahlen! soviel zum thema kostenloses shirt s-5xl...


----------



## Explosiv (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*

2xBestellt,.... !

Mfg


----------



## Gast3737 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*

was seit ihr alle für Weicheier die über die normalen Versandkosten von 6,90 € jammern..der Preis für DHL wird zu 100% weitergegeben..und das man für die Verpackung Geld nimmt ist auch normal...
mein Vorschlag gegen das Jammern ist daher:
man kann den Einkauf doch gleich mit einem neuen Extrem TShirt oder Pulli aufstocken..


----------



## KennyKiller (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*

hätt ich mir die glider für 2euro(4mark!!!!) jetzt nicht mitbestellen müssn?


----------



## Gast3737 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*



KennyKiller schrieb:


> [..]4mark![..]


es sind 3,91 DM..


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*

mal schaun ob ich noch was finde


----------



## FortunaGamer (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*

Mal gucken ob ich mir das holle, das gefällt mir gut.


----------



## AcEswiss (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktion: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro + Versand*

Einfach der Hammer. Würde nur zu gern mit dem Shirt rumlaufen. 
Leider ist das Porto in die Schweiz einfach Wucher!! 

Mit einem PCGH-Shirt (= 16.95€) kostet mich der Spass ganze 12€ Porto ~18,46 CHf - exklusiv zweites Shirt.

Schade

fg


----------

